# Ski tuning "workshop"



## DEVO (Feb 3, 2005)

I am pretty new to this forum (great forum by  the way), and have noticed some postings about ski tuning.  I am not sure how this would work, or where/when, etc. but what do people think about trying to get people from this site together for a ski tuning workshop?  I am sure there are people here with a lot of experience in tuning.  I have been tuning my own skis (and now my family's) since I was a ski instructor in the early 90's, but am always looking to learn new things and improve on my work.

So, has this been tried before?  What do you all think?  We could try to find some sort of central location and meet to go over tuning techniques/tools, etc.  I would even to willing to shell out a few $ to rent some place, like a community center, etc. 

-Jeff Sarcione


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 3, 2005)

Great idea!!!  I've moved this topic to the Trips and Events Folder...please follow the conversation there.   :wink:


----------



## wormly81 (Feb 3, 2005)

*ski tuning gathering*

Greetings Jeff,

I also think that is a fabulous idea.  Although I am not knowledgable in these matters I would be highly interested in participating in a tuning focused event in the Boston Area. 

Jeff


----------



## ftrain (Feb 3, 2005)

Stefan Hausberger at Zimmerman’s Ski Shop is willing to conduct ski tuning clinic at the shop on Daniel Webster Highway adjacent to the Pheasant Lane Mall.  Need a minimum of 4 people to hold it. All tuning purchases are discounted 20%.


----------



## DEVO (Feb 3, 2005)

> Stefan Hausberger at Zimmerman’s Ski Shop is willing to conduct ski tuning clinic at the shop on Daniel Webster Highway adjacent to the Pheasant Lane Mall. Need a minimum of 4 people to hold it. All tuning purchases are discounted 20%.



That's cool.  Would there any cost for the clinic?  What dates is Stefan available? 

Although, I was thinking more of "round table" kinda thing with people just getting together informally talking about how they do things and what tools they use etc. Is anyone in this?


----------



## ftrain (Feb 4, 2005)

We woul dhave to call up and ask.  It is free since most people bbuy stuff from him afterwards.  I am going next week with a group of people from work.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 4, 2005)

ftrain said:
			
		

> We woul dhave to call up and ask.  It is free since most people bbuy stuff from him afterwards.  I am going next week with a group of people from work.



I'd come but I'm at Sunday River.  Is there another time we can do it?   :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2005)

Did this happen?  Are you guys still interested in doing this?


----------



## Dugan (Feb 18, 2005)

Strand's in Worcester MA usually runs one once a month in the winter.  It's after business hours, don't recall if Sat. or Sunday.  As of a couple years ago it was free, with discounted tuning purchases afterwards.  Willing to answer questions about x-c too.


----------

